# Israeli Falafel Recipe



## anngeorge (Jan 3, 2014)

This Israeli Falafel one of my favorite recipe.
Ingredient Title -
400 g chickpeas
1 pc onion
1 pc clove garlic
1 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
2 tablespoons cornflour
Pinch of ground cardamom
1 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tbsp black pepper
2 tbsp cayenne pepper
Vegetable oil for frying (grapeseed, canola, and peanut oil work well)


*Directions:*

In a large bowl pour the chickpeas and cover them by about 3 inches of cold water. Let them soak overnight. They will double in size as they soak.

Drain and rinse the chickpeas well. Pour them into your food processor along with chopped onion, garlic, cumin, salt, parsley, cayenne pepper, cornflour, coriander, 1 tsp black pepper, 1 pinch ground cardamom, and 1 tablespoon butter oil together until a rough, coarse meal forms.

Shape the mixture into small oval, flat buns. Fry them over medium heat in oil canola oil in a skillet for about 2 minutes on each side.

Once the falafels are fried, remove them from the oil using a slotted spoon. Let them drain on paper towels. Serve immediately


----------



## galilean (Apr 15, 2014)

Just curious, what makes this recipe or falafel for that matter particularely "Israeli"?

To me it looks like a standard arabic/middle eastern recipe for falafel, so why not just call it "Falafel"?

I am not trying to start a "hummus war" but always wondered about terms like ”Israeli falafel” ”Israeli hummus” ”Israeli cous cous” etc.when looking at these recipies it's evident that they are local dishes consumed for hundreds or maybe thousands of years by the native populations and before the arrival of Jews from all over the world. Now Israeli jews are laying claim to native dishes like Baklava, Knafeh, Labneh, Pita/Taboun, Malabi/sahlab, Kubbeh/Kebbeh, Kebab, Shawarma and perhaps 20-30 more native dishes, 90% of Jews never heard of before migrating to the Middle East a 100 years or so ago.

If China was to adopt Macaroni and Cheese, would it make it a chinese dish? or what about sushi? we all agree it's japanese right?

Just wondering.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Galilean said:


> I am not trying to start a "hummus war" but always wondered about terms like "Israeli falafel" "Israeli hummus" "Israeli cous cous" etc.
> ...Just wondering.


Pittim or Israeli couscous is a product (like pasta is a product and not a particular dish) and was invented in Israel.





  








1-israeli-couscous-pearl-couscous-or-mograbiah-sab




__
cheflayne


__
Apr 15, 2014








It is different from this type of couscous (which also is a product)





  








1009p178-couscous-l.jpg?400:400




__
cheflayne


__
Apr 15, 2014


----------

